# Does this blower sound off to you?



## Gold Coast Shipping (Oct 24, 2020)

Hey folks - I just noticed that one of our seldom used blowers has an odd sound to my ear. A bit of a metallic ring that I can hear on idle.

The video was taken while the blower was hot, after 5-10 minutes of steady use. I think the carb needs adjusting too, since we just had a serious cold snap, but I don't think the sound I'm talking about is carb related.

Any opinions?

(BTW, I haven't posted a video here before, so apologies if this isn't the right way to do it)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/17suMO-8Q9fq-4qL1FQ9nNvwm3M9iT_71/view


----------



## avason (Oct 24, 2020)

Had something similar with my stihl kombi. Like a bell at idling. I went to a higher octane fuel and it cured it. Maybe a coincidence but i don’t hear it anymore. What octane are you using? Good luck!


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 24, 2020)

Sounds like the clutch drum to me.


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Oct 24, 2020)

avason said:


> Had something similar with my stihl kombi. Like a bell at idling. I went to a higher octane fuel and it cured it. Maybe a coincidence but i don’t hear it anymore. What octane are you using? Good luck!



Thanks for the replies - Using Aspen 2 premix, which they say is 92 octane. No issues with the other same model blowers on the same fuel.


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Oct 26, 2020)

ChoppyChoppy said:


> Sounds like the clutch drum to me.


I didn't think blowers had clutches...


----------



## medalist (Oct 26, 2020)

Pull muffler and have a look...could be anything from muffler loose, something inside muffler is loose, or worse .
Typically nothing rattles for long on 2 strokes but who knows... I've been surprised more than once over the years particularly if someone else worked on it.
Good luck but please post your results so we can all learn from your experience.
Thanks.


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Nov 22, 2020)

Finally had some time to pull this thing apart. Looks a little juicy in there, something's not right. The gummy deposits are all over the rear, bottom, and lower front sides of the muffler too. Maybe just from running too rich, but I don't see why it should be wet this far back.

And I'm not sure if this is related to the odd noise. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tobystihl (Nov 22, 2020)

In my experience looking at the last pic, your crank bearings have play and the crank seals are weeping, hence the noise and the gunk!


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Nov 22, 2020)

Thanks Toby. Unfortunately for me, that sounds consistent with what I'm experiencing.

Complicated fix?


----------



## medalist (Nov 23, 2020)

Pull flywheel and look.
Shake the muffler.


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Nov 23, 2020)

medalist said:


> Pull flywheel and look.
> Shake the muffler.


I wont bother pulling the flywheel unless I know I can fix it. If it is a loose crank bearing and leaking seal, what's involved in fixing it?

I don't understand what you mean by shaking the muffler, if you don't mind giving more detail.


----------



## Tobystihl (Nov 23, 2020)

Gold Coast Shipping said:


> Thanks Toby. Unfortunately for me, that sounds consistent with what I'm experiencing.
> 
> Complicated fix?


Not complicated, and not too expensive either, just a little time consuming due to the whole thing having to come apart, it's a clamshell engine so once the engine is out, it all comes apart quite easily, you will need a puller to remove the bearings from the crank.


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Nov 24, 2020)

Tobystihl said:


> Not complicated, and not too expensive either, just a little time consuming due to the whole thing having to come apart, it's a clamshell engine so once the engine is out, it all comes apart quite easily, you will need a puller to remove the bearings from the crank.


Thanks Toby, maybe a good project for the winter here then. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## medalist (Nov 24, 2020)

Shake muffler to determine if baffle is loose.
Flywheel comes off by runniing nut up to top of shaft to create a flat surface.
Usually I can hold the flywheel and hit the nut/shaft with a good shot and pops apart. Others I've needed to apply some prying pressure underneath with a larger screwdriver or the right sized wedge.
Simple job 
Again, I thought it ran pretty good so that would imply the seals are good.
Removing flywheel would further determine where the residue is coming from...could be the muffler residue only?

Good luck on this project and I'd be interested in the outcome.


----------



## Gold Coast Shipping (Nov 24, 2020)

Thanks Medalist - muffler baffle is solid.

When I listen real close it does sound like a spun bearing, and on the flywheel side even. We'll see what's under there when I get a bit of free time.


----------



## cscltd (Jan 10, 2021)

bg56 bg86 had a habit of going through crankend bearings, although Stihl denies It. The cage would beak up and balls roll around, sometimes takes out cylinder, sometimes it doesn’t. Starts off making that noise then locks up when balls Get on one side of bearing


----------

